# Walden Farm Sauces UK!!



## maxhobson (Jul 4, 2013)

Does anybody know of a reliable UK website that you can buy Walden Farm Sauces from??


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

We will have them soon, if the suppliers sought things out


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just ordered a load of Amazon but as said above Musclefood should be getting them in soon so cant wait for that. Which ones are you looking at trying?

The hickory bbq one is not nice at all lol. They mayo is nice and my partner loves all the salad ones like the ceaser dressing, blou cheese, coleslaw ones.


----------



## maxhobson (Jul 4, 2013)

The Honey BBQ sauce catches my eye!!

Currently dieting for a show, done 11 weeks, 10 to go & these will help my cravings so much!!


----------



## Greg89 (Apr 19, 2010)

www.lowcarbmegastore.com then search walden farms. Theyre based in the uk

Theyve got loads of stuff ive tried but the walden farms stuff is the only things id recommend. the rest seems a bit overpriced or they say '3g carbs per serving' but the servings are tiny.

The best sauces i use are the mayo and the hickory bbq sauce.

Id definately recommend the sweet marshmallow dip and the caramel dip as well - put them on a ricecake and they are incredible


----------



## maxhobson (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers Greg89

I'll be giving these ago!! Hopefully help cure the cravings!! Thanks once again!!!


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

ive seen some on various websites, have been tempted to buy them for when im dieting and crave sweet things, but the stuff aint cheap and i worry it wont taste anywhere near as good as i hope it will haha.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

maxhobson said:


> Does anybody know of a reliable UK website that you can buy Walden Farm Sauces from??


www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk have them in stock at decent prices use my discount code of PSCARB5


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

@MuscleFood are you guys still getting these in stock ?


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

rfclee said:


> @MuscleFood are you guys still getting these in stock ?


Hi mate, we did some taste trials on these and found that the feedback was poor. However, although we will not be stocking these we are searching hard to find an alternative and will update you once the items have been sourced


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

I buy mine from predator nutrition


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

fitpeach said:


> I buy mine from predator nutrition


Still a possibility we can stock these considering the demand seems to be there!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Cardiff Sports Nutrition sell it, but they were incapable of getting my order to me. Not entirely sure how they managed to get that so wrong.

I just get it from amazon now


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

resten said:


> Cardiff Sports Nutrition sell it, but they were incapable of getting my order to me. Not entirely sure how they managed to get that so wrong.
> 
> I just get it from amazon now


Which ones do you order mate?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MuscleFood said:


> Which ones do you order mate?


One of everything I could get


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

resten said:


> One of everything I could get


That's a lot of sauce


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

56 to pick from on here 

http://www.musclefinesse.com/shop/brand/Walden-Farms/188/browse


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

You are going to get banned for this thread, the rules clearly state that you cannot ask for or post any sauces on ukm.


----------



## jave225 (Jun 6, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> You are going to get banned for this thread, the rules clearly state that you cannot ask for or post any sauces on ukm.


any sauces or anything 'saucey'. either way what's the issue?!


----------

